# Step7 v5.2 mit Maus scrollen



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

HI

Habe unter Windows 2000 Pro und ner Microsoft WheelMouse optical das Problem das ich in der Step7 Software nicht nach unten scrollen kann.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen sit echt lästig.


mfg thx2k


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Ist der Treiber der Maus eingespielt? --> häufigste Ursache
Vorsichtig gefragt: Nur nicht nach unten?

Bei mir läufts mit gleicher Hard/Software

Gruß pt


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

Nein die Maus scrollt in step 7 nur im Kop/Fup/AWL Editor fenster nicht.
Kannst du mir deinen Treiber vieleicht per Mail schicken oder hier im Forum hochladen wäre echt super.
Ist übrigens in Nem Schulungsraum mit 16 Rechnern also kein hardwarefehler oder sowas.

mfg thx2k


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Ich glaube, Markus währe nicht so begeistert, wenn ich ihm 20MB hier hin butter. Ich muss die CD dann in mehrere kleine ZIPs packen und dir per Mail zukommen lassen. --> Mailadr. zu mir

Gruß pt


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

thx2k@freenet.de


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

Hab grad die aktuelle Version von Intelli Point installiert damit funkioniert nicht.

Ich hoffe du hast nen anderen treiber.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

OK, ich weiß nicht wieviel Freenet an Speicher zur Verfügung stellt, deshalb sende ich dir die Dateien im zeitlichen Abstand.

Insgesamt sind es 3 Stück

Gruß pt


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

ok geht klar


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Ups, das hat sich überschnitten

Welche Version hast du denn?


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Hab gerade die CD wiedergeholt, ist Version 3.2

Soll ich die schicken?

pt


----------



## Ralle (10 August 2004)

Wenn du eine PS2-Maus hast, teste mal eine mit USB-Anschluß, oder nimm einen Adapter.


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

ist die version 5.0


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

ISt ne USB Maus und hab sie als USB und mit PS/2 Adapter probiert und funzt nicht.


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

Das koriose ist auch das sie im Deklarationsbereich z.B. funkioniert und im KOP/FUP/AWL Fenster nicht mehr.


----------



## plc_tippser (10 August 2004)

Hab schon schimpfe von Deinem Provider bekommen, aber du hast ja sowieso die neuere Version.

pt


----------



## thx2k (10 August 2004)

abe trotzdem danke für deine mühen


----------



## thx2k (16 August 2004)

Hab jetzt das Problem gelöst habe einfach das SP1 drüber gezogen und jetzt funzt es endlich.

mfg thx2k


----------

